# Glock 23. Love/hate relationship



## Sparkles (Feb 6, 2019)

I have a Glock 23 gen 4. I shoot it great and is dependable so far. I hanvent put a lot of rounds in it because I find the trigger to be uncomfortable due to sharp reset which smacks my trigger finger pad. 
Ive traded gen 4 ramped trigger to a gen 3 smooth and it did help but still smacked it Hard enough that I don’t wanna shoot more than 3 mags at a time. 
I put in a “haley skinner skimmer ?” trigger ( can’t recall) which did make trigger pull much nicer but it still is uncomfortable. I take it to range with me and try to shoot it but I rarely shoot more than 3 mags and just go right back to my 1911. 
I want to like this Glock but I find it too uncomfortable. 
I have neuropathy in my hands which may contribute to sensitivity but I have a few friends who complain of their triggers a swell. 
Any ideas of how I could make some changes to prevent this ???


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Well, I do believe your neuropathy may be playing a part in your discomfort. I own a Glock 22 Gen 3 which is larger than the compact G23. Depending on your shooting style and as far as your trigger press, it sounds as if you release your trigger finger from the trigger upon reset to let the trigger and/or the dingus(safety trigger tab) slap it? I generally ride the trigger out until reset and don't receive a slap as you describe. Likewise, The Glock 23 is a somewhat light pistol shooting a somewhat snappy round to some. I'm wondering if you did a 9mm conversion swap and shoot a moderate pressure 9mm round if you would suffer the same results?


----------

